# Clorox in water



## Johnny Glades (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi, I have been out of pigeon raising for several years, but am now back in. Can anyone give me the ratio of Clorox to water for the bird's drinking water?
Thanks in advance.....................~~~Johnny Glades~~~


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI JOHNNY GLADE, First welcome to pigeon talk. 1 tea spoon to 1 gallon. GEORGE


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Welcome Johnny.

JMO... but the advice I've gotten is DO NOT put Clorox (bleech) in pigeons drinking water. Apple Cider Vinegar or Garlic Juice, okay, but no bleech. The way I figure it, if the water is clean and changed often, you don't need to bleech it. Anyway, just my 2 cents.


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> Welcome Johnny.
> 
> JMO... but the advice I've gotten is DO NOT put Clorox (bleech) in pigeons drinking water. Apple Cider Vinegar or Garlic Juice, okay, but no bleech. The way I figure it, if the water is clean and changed often, you don't need to bleech it. Anyway, just my 2 cents.


I've putten bleech in my birds water before. It helps to clean them out, but at the same time it can kill off some of the stuff that fights off sickness, so the ACV or GJ would be better because it's not so strong.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

birdboy12 said:


> I've putten bleech in my birds...


"Putten" what's "putten"?


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> "Putten" what's "putten"?


I think zig was tryingto say have put. meaning to place something in something else.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> I think zig was tryingto say have put. meaning to place something in something else.


I agree and anyone who knows me, I'm no English scholar and my spelling isn't the best, but BirdBoy12 has a tendency to type in street talk jibberish which is annoying, or at the least, unimpressive.

Anyway, back on topic... I've heard such talk regarding bleach in one's birds water and also when speaking of giving meds prophylacticaly... and I've always wondered, why would one need to "clean out" their birds if they're healthy and well cared for in the first place?


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> I agree and anyone who knows me, I'm no English scholar and my spelling isn't the best, but BirdBoy12 has a tendency to type in street talk jibberish which is annoying, or at the least, unimpressive.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic... I've heard such talk regarding bleach in one's birds water and also when speaking of giving meds prophylacticaly... and I've always wondered, why would one need to "clean out" their birds if they're healthy and well cared for in the first place?



Yes, I know I do that sometimes. I have a sleeping problem but when I do start getting tired I don't tend to spell to great. Sorry for it, because I do try to at least have some what good grammer and spelling. My spelling and grammer used to be really bad, but for some reason when I started going out with a girl that always had great grammer and spelling it all changed.


----------



## Johnny Glades (Sep 19, 2006)

*Sorry!*

GEEEEEEEEZ, sorry if I started some animosity here, No one's Grammar upsets me, as I see it is good enough to see what they are expressing!


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Johnny Glades said:


> GEEEEEEEEZ, sorry if I started some animosity here, No one's Grammar upsets me, as I see it is good enough to see what they are expressing!


No animosity.

As for bleach in your bird's drinking water... some think its "okay" some think its a big "no no"... your birds... your decission.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> "Putten" what's "putten"?



'Putting'...

Otherwise, a Russian President...first name 'Vlad'...(being playful...)

All in all though, if one possibly can, it is best to wash, and or wash and disinfect ( Bleach, or a day in the Sun, or as may be) their Water Bowls each day.

If one has duplicate or exchange-able bowls, then the fresh Bowls go in, and the old Bowls come out for washing-disinfecting, each day.


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Well I personally dont put bleach in my water, I do however soak my water containers in bleach regularly to keep them clean, then rinse and fill with fresh water. JMO, tap water already has bleach in it for starts, second, if you have water containers that the birds cant leave their droppings in and water containers are cleaned daily, I dont see any need to be "putten" bleach in the water.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't use clorine bleach to clean as it is toxic. I do use a disinfectent and rinse the containers out thoroughly. My tap water doesn't contain any bleach as it comes from a well.

If thecontainers are washed and rinsed daily there should not be a problem.

Also, to cut down on the birds pooping in the water, use an clean empty plastic gallon water container, and cut a hole in it for them to drink out of it.


----------

